# Concerned and need some advice



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Everyone - I've been off the boards for months now. I have been taking Celexa for a year now with pretty good results - definitely helps with the intolerable IBS pain and has allowed me to go back to my life which is great. But I am back to life 15 pounds heavier. For me this is depressing in and of itself. Easier to take than the pain and I know I can't have it all... My wonderful boyfriend likes the extra pounds but I hate it! Any suggestions? I've heard that even if you get off SSRI's you can't lose the weight? Is this your experience? Thanks!Piper


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

You may want to try one of the SNRIâ€™S like Effexor or Cymbalta, they usually curb your appetite and cause weight loss.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Pooman - I have an appt. with my doc next week and will ask about it although he rarely does anything I suggest....


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

FTW Piper;I personally would take 20 pounds weight gain rather than deal with intolerable pain, cramps, diarrhea/constipation, peristalsis, borborgymia and the list goes on.Your boyfriend loves you the way you are, accept that and enjoy life.BTW, I'm currently on Effexor XR and have not found that it curbs appetite. It has caused short term memory loss, vivid dreams, nightly sweating, sexual impairment. On the good side, I can now fall asleep without the aid of a sedative, my moods seem to be better than on Celexa and I've actually had a couple of normal days (no pain, regular BM's). I hope I can have a few more normal days.Jack


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm on Mitrazapene - which is an SSRI derivative and I'm much heavier - though, again, my hubby likes my Nell Gwynne boobies - personally, I'd like to be slimmer - but in the great scheme of things - god I'm sooooo happy not to be depressed!!!Good luckIts a long haul isn't itSue xxx


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry I haven't responded sooner - yes SueV it is a long haul. And Jack you are right , my boyfriend loves me the way I am and he is so supportive. I just like it when my clothes actually fit







I was having breakthrough IBS symptoms with the Celexa otherwise I wouldn't have switched just because of the weight gain. Trying Wellbutrin but only into it about 4 weeks now and the IBS pain is back....what cross to bear this is...


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

Wellbutrin will not cause weight gain. Actually, it may induce a weigh loss. The explanation is that Wellburtin is a chemical derivative of diethylpropion, an amphetamine-like drug used as an anorectic (appetite suppressant).


----------

